# Azerbaijan Military Photos & Multimedia



## ASQ-1918

BM-30 "Smerch" MLRS 












Lynx MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## ASQ-1918

BTR-80A






BMP-2






S-200






2S3 Akatsiya (2S7 behind it)






Tochka-21 Tactical Ballistic Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## talgat Kerimov

salam thanks for shared &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081; &#1050;&#1072;&#1074;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079; &#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

ASQ-1918 said:


> BTR-80A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMP-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2S3 Akatsiya (2S7 behind it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tochka-21 Tactical Ballistic Missile



MashaAllah, Azerbaijan has some nice weapons! 

looks like it mostly Russian origin!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

Azeri Air Force Mi-24.



T-72 of Army.






9K35 Strela-10 (SA-13)



Note the guns. They are Israeli UZI's.





















In Iraq.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## garibnawaz

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

talgat Kerimov said:


> salam thanks for shared &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081; &#1050;&#1072;&#1074;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079; &#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072;



Aleykum Salam, your welcome. Thank you too Ninja and Garibnawaz.

&#1050;&#1072;&#1074;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079; sila.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Mig-29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASQ-1918

Special forces. They are equipped with Tavor rifles & ACU combat uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## garibnawaz

Presidential Helo.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

In Iraq.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Mi-24











Su-25

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ASQ-1918

............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

*Forget me NOT !!!!!!*








Welcome to the Forum bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

Mashallah Azerbaijan heas some nice wepons & the men of armed forces look ready for action... Do they have relations with Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightrider_saulat

Black blood said:


> *Forget me NOT !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Forum bro



insha'allah in the future this aircraft would be there mainstay


----------



## Super Falcon

ASQ-1918 said:


> Special forces. They are equipped with Tavor rifles & ACU combat uniform.





so they are using tavor made in israel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASQ-1918

Thank's everyone. And In&#351;allah indeed we will see JF-17 in our inventory.

Yes, "Super Falcon". Azerbaijan and Israel has very close military relations. Its not just Tavor, but MLRS systems, UAVs etc...Elbit have even a factory in Azerbaijan. Currently, Azerbaijan works on producing UAVs together with Israel (Elbit). Probably towards end of this year the first ones will be finished.

"Aerostar" UAVs of Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

how can a muslim country have a good relationship with those who ALMIGHTY ALLAH said do not be friends of jews and zionist completely out of my mind turkey and azerbaijan relationship with israel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ASQ-1918

Super Falcon said:


> how can a muslim country have a good relationship with those who ALMIGHTY ALLAH said do not be friends of jews and zionist completely out of my mind turkey and azerbaijan relationship with israel



Israel always helped us and still do. There are many jews in Azerbaijan and there have never been any problems with Jews here. I don't know why we should not have good relations with them when they are with us.

Such things don't mean that much, Muslim Iran helped Armenia in our war and still does secretly. And who can tell me that they won't do in the next war? Iran is like Armenia's major way to outside world. Its a heaven for Armenians. And there is the *Islamic* Republic of Iran for you.

So use your logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice weapons and i like the MOUNTAIN JEWS word its kinda funny.
More like Mountain dew the cold drink.
Anways VIVA AZERBAIJAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

I edited that part anyway, but they are called that way because of the area they live in.

I also don't like the things they did/do to Palestinians, but it has nothing to do with our relations. And specially when I see hypocrites around like the supposed "Islamic" Republic of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

hoped that pakistan had buyed BTR 80 from azarbhaijan anyways good pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Why buy when u make?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musalman

Azaris kick Armenian Butt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

L-39

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hadouken

interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Ka-32A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ASQ-1918

BM-30 "Smerch" MLRS.






Mig-29 at Nasosnaya airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

i think their airforce and navy lacks alot


----------



## ASQ-1918

Super Falcon said:


> i think their airforce and navy lacks alot



Navy isn't bad actually, and I don't think we need a strong one anyway.

Airforce isn't bad, specially compared to our enemy (in war situation).

Alot of Mig-29s (modernized), Su-25 (modernized), Su-24, Mig-25...I think the UAVs should also be counted. 

Armenia has only 1 Mig-25 (and its probably not even operational) and 10-15 Su-25. They don't even have a single fighter to put against us.

Once we find a solution to the Karabakh conflict (either military or peace), we will have a easier time modernizing our military forces.

On Nato members, there are restriction on selling of advanced military equipment to the countries that have frozen-conflict ongoing. So thats the best we can get for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Mig-29

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Mig-29 & Su-25






Mig-29

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASQ-1918

Mig-25 & Su-24






2S1 Gvozdika

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Mig-29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAWK73

Black blood said:


> *Forget me NOT !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Forum bro


Mashallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAWK73

Brilliant pics of Azerbaijan military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

StealthQL-707PK said:


> Strong military by Azerbaijan, awesome!
> 
> Is it possible for Azerbaijan military to solve dispute areas or united other half of your country (in the middle of Armenia)? wipe off to restore the lands?



We are still in a war-situation with Armenia over Nagorno-Karabakh (there are ceasefire but its broken everyday) and the possiblity of new war are very high. Armenians cannot occupy there forever, the status-quo must be changed. Nagorno-Karabakh are officially recognized territorities of Azerbaijan.

That other half you talk about are the Nakhchivan Autonomous Republic of Azerbaijan. And part of Armenia between Nakhchivan and rest of Azerbaijan, we call that Zengezur. It was part of Azerbaijan but Russians gave it to Armenians, including the north-eastern corner of modern day Armenia, wich we call Goychay. But now they are part of Armenia unfortunately and thats how they are recognized.

But after liberating Karabakh first, then we can talk about Zengezur and Goychay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

edit...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Gabala radar station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

One part of your country is on the other side of Armenia right ? So don't the Armenians ever block Land, Rail and Air routes ?


----------



## Icarus

InshAllah acquisition of JF-17s will only serve to lay a stronger foundation for our future relations with Azerbaijan.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Yes, its the Nakhchivan Autonomous Republic. There are only flight route, of course Armenians block the land routes.

But Baku-Tbilisi-Kars railway are in progress (Azerbaijan-Georgia-Turkey) wich will make it us to be able to have a land route with Nakhchivan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Our countries are quite close, Pakistan was the second country to accept Azerbaijan as an Independent state and one of the first to open an embassy in Baku, Pakistan supports Azerbaijan on it's claim on the Nagorno Karabagh region and Azerbaijan supports Pakistan's stand on Kashmir.
My father has spent quite some time in Baku too, i believe the U.N head quarter in Azerbaijan is there...................correct ?


----------



## ASQ-1918

We don't have any claim, its our territority.

Yes, indeed...

Baku are capital of Azerbaijan.


----------



## ASQ-1918

BMP2 and T-72

http://www.radikal.ru

http://www.radikal.ru

http://www.radikal.ru





http://www.radikal.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

http://www.radikal.ru 


http://www.radikal.ru http://www.radikal.ru


----------



## ASQ-1918

http://www.radikal.ru 

 
http://www.radikal.ru 

 


 

 
http://www.radikal.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AVIAN

Pretty Impressive Pics


----------



## Icarus

ASQ-1918 said:


> http://www.radikal.ru



What's that thing with the wooden handles behind the soldier ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Just red flag, indicates when their ready.


----------



## Icarus

ASQ-1918 said:


> Just red flag, indicates when their ready.



Oh...............Hahahahaha..............silly me, I thought it was some kind of National Dagger or something...............


----------



## ASQ-1918

Its ok, hehe.


----------



## nightrider_saulat

ASQ-1918 said:


> BMP1 and T-72
> 
> http://www.radikal.ru
> 
> http://www.radikal.ru
> 
> http://www.radikal.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.radikal.ru


*looks very similar to indian "T-72 ajeya"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

ASQ-1918 said:


> http://www.radikal.ru
> 
> 
> http://www.radikal.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.radikal.ru



Nice pics.good to see DRDO Nag Anti Tank missiles in your Army


----------



## Super Falcon

well are they stupid why they dont buy TOW 2 or javelian anti tank missile


----------



## ASQ-1918

Mig-29


----------



## ASQ-1918




----------



## ASQ-1918

Mig-29


----------



## Musalman

Zak what does ur nick means. ASQ??


----------



## ASQ-1918

Musalman said:


> Zak what does ur nick means. ASQ??



Az&#601;rbaycan Silahl&#305; Qüvv&#601;l&#601;ri - Azerbaijan Armed Forces


----------



## Musalman

ASQ-1918 said:


> Az&#601;rbaycan Silahl&#305; Qüvv&#601;l&#601;ri - Azerbaijan Armed Forces



wah wah and 1918. Its the independence year of the first republic?


----------



## ASQ-1918

Musalman said:


> wah wah and 1918. Its the independence year of the first republic?



Also the date of the creation of Azerbaijani armed forces. So its almost 92 years now.


----------



## ASQ-1918




----------



## ASQ-1918

Pcs from the 2009 Large Scale exercises.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Equipments used in the exercises.

BM-30 Smerch, BM-21 Grad, 2S7 Pion, 2S3 Akatsiya, 2S1 Gvozdika
T-72, BMP-2, BTR-80A
Aerostar UAV, Mig-29, Su-25, Mi-24, Mi-8


----------



## ASQ-1918

Azerbaijani made "Istiglal" Sniper-Rifle.


----------



## Super Falcon

well can i ask you question that why u buyed nag missile there are many better missile available to azherbhaijan and smerch in background looks good hope pakisatan ger russian smerch from azherbhaijan


----------



## ASQ-1918

Super Falcon said:


> well can i ask you question that why u buyed nag missile there are many better missile available to azherbhaijan and smerch in background looks good hope pakisatan ger russian smerch from azherbhaijan



I do not know. 

Yes, Smerch are very powerfull. I don't think there is any more powerfull MLRS out there. That would be a good purchase for Pakistan indeed. We bought 12-20 of them from Ukraine in 2007-2008.


----------



## fawadullah

Amazing..........keep it on


----------



## ASQ-1918

http://www.radikal.ru



http://www.radikal.ru



http://www.radikal.ru
http://www.radikal.ru


----------



## ASQ-1918

http://www.radikal.ru



http://www.radikal.ru
http://www.radikal.ru



http://www.radikal.ru
http://www.radikal.ru
http://www.radikal.ru


----------



## ASQ-1918

http://www.radikal.ru


----------



## ASQ-1918




----------



## ASQ-1918




----------



## ASQ-1918




----------



## Abi

The Azerbaijan Army is certainly more powerful than Armenia on paper, what do you think is the reason that allows hem to "occupy" 20&#37; of your land?


----------



## Abi

ASQ-1918 said:


> Such things don't mean that much, Muslim Iran helped Armenia in our war and still does secretly. And who can tell me that they won't do in the next war? Iran is like Armenia's major way to outside world. Its a heaven for Armenians. And there is the *Islamic* Republic of Iran for you.
> 
> So use your logic.




The president of your country said " We will invade Iran and annex Iranian Azerbaijan" what do you expect us to do? 

Besides, isn't it a bit hypocritical of you to say "Azerbajain" is secular and has good relations with Zionist israel, and then expect Iran to help Azerbaijan because you're a Muslim nation?


----------



## ASQ-1918

Abi said:


> The Azerbaijan Army is certainly more powerful than Armenia on paper, what do you think is the reason that allows hem to "occupy" 20% of your land?



War is a high possibility. If you ask why not yet, I do not know. But time is on our side. 

Of course todays Azerbaijan cannot be compared to 92.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Abi said:


> The president of your country said " We will invade Iran and annex Iranian Azerbaijan" what do you expect us to do?
> 
> Besides, isn't it a bit hypocritical of you to say "Azerbajain" is secular and has good relations with Zionist israel, and then expect Iran to help Azerbaijan because you're a Muslim nation?



We don't have good relations with Israel because we are "secular". Because they support us.

Iran helping Armenia goes far back to Azerbaijan's relation with Israel. Iran begun to help Armenians during the first day of war. 

And can you provide some source where the president of that time said a such thing? That is none-sense. We had so much issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abi

ASQ-1918 said:


> We don't have good relations with Israel because we are "secular". Because they support us.
> 
> Iran helping Armenia goes far back to Azerbaijan's relation with Israel. Iran begun to help Armenians during the first day of war.
> 
> And can you provide some source where the president of that time said a such thing? That is none-sense. We had so much issues.





> As the leader of Azerbaijani Popular Front (APF), the historian Abulfazl Elchibey, came to power in June 1992, Azerbaijan turned increasingly towards Turkey. Indeed, Elchibey was decidedly Pro-Turkish, secularly oriented, pan-Azeri and vehemently anti-Iranian. This meant that Tehran had exactly the kind of government in Baku that it did not wish to have. President Elchibey did not show any diplomatic tact either. On several occasions, he blasted Iran as a doomed state and predicted that within five years, Azerbaijan would be reunited. It remains clear that during the Elchibey's rule, Iran drifted towards close contacts with Armenia.



So what do you expect Iran to do when your president calls us a doomed state and says he wants to annex Iranian Azerbaijan? If you look at Iranian relations with Azerbaijan after your independence, you will see that we had good relations, we were one of the firsts (in fact i think the first) nation to recognized you and we immediately signed a lot of economical, political and cultural agreements, and then this stupid president comes in charge and becomes aggressive and anti-Iranian.

And then, an even worse president by the name of Aliyev came in power and now he is acting like the poodle of Israel.


I don't think Azerbaijan will ever get back its' land without the help of Iran and Russia and that will never happen unless it removes Aliyev is removed.


----------



## Abi

Look at this disgusting image on a Azerbaijani school book  which shows Iranian land. 


You can be assured that unless Azerbaijan seriously changes its attitude, Armenia will always occupy 20&#37; of your land.


----------



## ASQ-1918

You cannot call El&#231;ib&#601;y "Stupid", whatch your mouth. 

So what? Thats what is rightfully ours, our "Ata Yurdu", fatherland. But such things have never been raised against Iran, thats where I disagree. 

And no one says Iran should help us, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abi

ASQ-1918 said:


> You cannot call Elçib&#601;y "Stupid", whatch your mouth.
> 
> So what? Thats what is rightfully ours, our "Ata Yurdu", fatherland. But such things have never been raised against Iran, thats where I disagree.
> 
> And no one says Iran should help us, thanks.



If he is not stupid then what is he? He was responsible for Azerbaijan loosing 20% of it's land to a weaker Armenia.

Azerbaijan cannot do a damn thing against Iran, lets say for a minute that your weak pathetic army managed to defeat Iran, what are you going to do? Force Iranian Azeris to separate from their homeland? We are Iranian that is it. 

As an Iranian Azeri, i am telling you that i don't want to be associated with your pathetic soviet country. 

It is a shame that your stupid soviet leaders were anti-Iranian otherwise Iran would have helped Azerbaijan, but because of what your president says, we had to help Armenia and i understand and accept why we did.


----------



## ASQ-1918

No, he wasn't. You don't know anything about the situation of that time. 

First of all who talked about invading Iran? Secondly stop acting as an Azeri.


----------



## Abi

I am not acting as an Azeri, i am an Azeri, but it doesn't matter, i am Iranian, this is all that matters.

I don't care what the situation was at the time, what i do care about is his actions and words! He said it loud and clear, he wanted Iranian Azerbaijan to join with Azerbaijan and he called Iran a doomed state, therefore we helped Armenia and you lost 20&#37; of your land. 

It's time you stop blaming other people and blame your stupid soviet leaders.


----------



## nightrider_saulat

hey my muslim brothers please don't fight .......
because our ALLAH has commanded us in QURAN to hold his rope with hard grip 
and don't fight to bring-up differences among us


----------



## Abi

nightrider_saulat said:


> hey my muslim brothers please don't fight .......
> because our ALLAH has commanded us in QURAN to hold his rope with strength
> and don't fight between us to bring up differences



There is nothing Islamic about Azerbaijan. It is really hurtful, as an Azeri, to see fellow Azeris living in that zionist loving country ruled by pathetic rulers.


----------



## Omar1984

Abi said:


> There is nothing Islamic about Azerbaijan. It is really hurtful, as an Azeri, to see fellow Azeris living in that zionist loving country ruled by pathetic rulers.



Whatever the politicians might be, your comment is very offensive to the people of Azerbaijan. You can not judge every person in Azerbaijan, only Allah can judge them. Azerbaijan is also a Muslim majority country like Turkey, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Indonesia, etc...

Muslim majority countries should never fight against each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Abi said:


> There is nothing Islamic about Azerbaijan. It is really hurtful, as an Azeri, to see fellow Azeris living in that zionist loving country ruled by pathetic rulers.



Like said stop acting as an Azeri first of all. Do you want to talk to me in our language? But I don't want to go there. So just finish it.

We are at least honest Muslims. Aren't you guys the same Iranians who dislike Arabs because you became Muslims?

But we don't have such issues, we became Muslims by our own will.

Now you call yourselves as "Islamic" Republic but your actions can be seen clearly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASQ-1918




----------



## ASQ-1918

1. *Ba&#351; &#399;sg&#601;r *
http://www.radikal.ru

2. *Ki&#231;ik Cavu&#351; *




3. *&#199;avu&#351;*




4. *Ba&#351; &#199;avu&#351; *




5. *Ki&#231;ik Gizir *
http://www.radikal.ru

6. *Gizir *
http://www.radikal.ru

7. *Ba&#351; Gizir *
http://www.radikal.ru


----------



## ASQ-1918

edit......


----------



## Abi

ASQ-1918 said:


> Like said stop acting as an Azeri first of all. Do you want to talk to me in our language? But I don't want to go there. So just finish it.
> 
> We are at least honest Muslims. Aren't you guys the same Iranians who dislike Arabs because you became Muslims?
> 
> But we don't have such issues, we became Muslims by our own will.
> 
> Now you call yourselves as "Islamic" Republic but your actions can be seen clearly.




I am not acting an Azeri, i already told you, i am Azeri. Your stupid soviet leaders are oppressing Islam in your country. That is why 600 Azeris flood Iran every hour!


----------



## Abi

StealthQL-707PK said:


> Look like Iran is very angry!
> 
> -Fighting with Iraq's past wars
> -Blaming on Pakistan for smugglers and other issues
> -Pressing all middle easterns countries to stand up and down
> -Showing very aggressives towards US/Izrael
> -Yelling at Azerbaijan for 20% occupy
> 
> 
> Yes, all Muslims countries are big failures and fighting each other these days over little things, what's wrong with us !!



Use a better English translator, your current one doesn't make sense.


----------



## Abi

Omar1984 said:


> Whatever the politicians might be, your comment is very offensive to the people of Azerbaijan. You can not judge every person in Azerbaijan, only Allah can judge them. Azerbaijan is also a Muslim majority country like Turkey, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Indonesia, etc...
> 
> Muslim majority countries should never fight against each other.



When did i judge Azerbaijanis? I blamed their Government.


----------



## Super Falcon

amazing firepower do azerbhaijan have any good relations with russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Super Falcon said:


> amazing firepower do azerbhaijan have any good relations with russia



No...At least military speaking.

Most of those equipments are bought from Ukraine and Israel. From Ukraine it includes Grad, Smerch... And Gvozdika, Akatsiya etc...From Israel; Lar-160 and 200, LYNX MLRS and IMI Extra.

If you talk about that military exercise video.


----------



## ASQ-1918

BM-30 Smerch.


----------



## pakistanguide

wowowo niceeee


----------



## ASQ-1918

Hopefully soon. (&#304;n&#351;allah)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

edit......


----------



## ASQ-1918

Azerbaijani made "X&#601;zi" automatic rifle.


----------



## 32363

> ASQ-1918 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Azerbaijani made "X&#601;zi" automatic rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1072;&#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;?
Click to expand...


----------



## ASQ-1918

32363 said:


> &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1072;&#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#1054;&#1088;&#1091;&#1078;&#1077;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;.
Click to expand...


----------



## ASQ-1918

edit...........


----------



## ASQ-1918

http://imageshost.ru/

http://imageshost.ru/


----------



## TheHawk

Azeri and Turkish SAT-SAS comandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASQ-1918

S&#601;n youtubedaki "Hawk"san? 

G&#246;rd&#252;y&#252;m&#601; &#351;ad oldum burda.


----------



## TheHawk

Yox qardash, amma bashqa herbi forumlardan meni taniyirsan.  Xosh gorduy!


----------



## ASQ-1918

TheHawk said:


> Yox qardash, amma bashqa herbi forumlardan meni taniyirsan.  Xosh gorduy!



Aha, Güney.


----------



## TheHawk

ASQ-1918 said:


> Aha, Güney.



Yes bro 

*First military parade of Azerbaijan 1991-1992*


----------



## TheHawk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheHawk

*Front line - Nagorno-Karabakh*

http://www.radikal.ru












http://www.radikal.ru


----------



## TheHawk

http://www.radikal.ru
http://www.radikal.ru


----------



## TheHawk

*Azeri air force bases*

http://www.radikal.ru






http://www.radikal.ru



http://www.radikal.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheHawk

http://www.radikal.ru






http://www.radikal.ru


----------



## TheHawk

http://www.radikal.ru



http://www.radikal.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheHawk

*Front line
*
http://www.radikal.ru


[/quote]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheHawk

*Training of Special forces
*
http://www.radikal.ru http://www.radikal.ru


 


http://www.radikal.ru http://www.radikal.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheHawk

http://www.radikal.ru http://www.radikal.ru
http://www.radikal.ru 




 http://www.radikal.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheHawk

*Azeri pilot of Mi-24*





*Pics of Mi-24s*

http://www.radikal.ru
http://www.radikal.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheHawk



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## TheHawk

*Su-24s *











*&#1052;i-2*





*&#1050;&#1072;-25*






*Mi-171*

http://www.radikal.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

BM-30


----------



## ASQ-1918

*Azerbaijan-made weapons and technical equipment to be demonstrated for the first time in military exercises this year*

Baku. Rashad Suleymanov APA. Azerbaijan-made weapons and technical equipment will be demonstrated for the first time in the military exercises this year, Aide to Azerbaijani President for the security and military affairs, Lieutenant General Vahid Aliyev told APAs correspondent.

According to Vahid Aliyev, the Ministry of Defense Industry applies the most modern technologies and produces weapons and supplies in accordance with the needs of Azerbaijani Armed Forces.

President Ilham Aliyev, who participated in the military exercises held by Azerbaijani Armed Forces in June last year, recommended to demonstrate national weapons and technical equipment in the following exercises.

Our army is ready to fulfill all the tasks. From the aspect of combat readiness, moral, psychological readiness and modern armament , Vahid Aliyev underlined.

General also added that according to the orders given by commands, all military units celebrate holiday. The military units on the front line are ready to prevent any provocation.

APA - Azerbaijan-made weapons and technical equipment to be demonstrated for the first time in military exercises this year


----------



## PakSher

Great pictures. May Allah give the Azerbaijan military more power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## recond1te

&#304;mpressive


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sergente rehan

Really nice pics bro!

Pakistan have to further improve it's relations with Azerbaijan. We can cooporate in diffrent fields from militry to social welfare. As a Muslim country i deeply respect Azerbaijan althoug i would like also that Iran and Azerbaijan shake hands, forgetting the past and looks towards a peacefull future as both are Muslim countries. it will be nice if Pakistan can play any role in all this!

In my personal opinion all the Muslim countries should take a bold step and made an alliance like Nato, EU, i know it's not so easy but we have to think about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheHawk

sergente rehan said:


> i would like also that Iran and Azerbaijan shake hands, forgetting the past and looks towards a peacefull future as both are Muslim countries.



It is not possible Sergente rehan.


----------



## TheHawk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

BTR-80A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918




----------



## Nima

TheHawk said:


> It is not possible Sergente rehan.



more like it's not necessary!
Azerbaijan is a tiny country with 6 million people. It has no power by itself. 
Iran just needs to work with Turkey and that will keep Azerbaijan in check.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Please stay out of this thread with your idiotic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nima

ASQ-1918 said:


> Please stay out of this thread with your idiotic posts.



truth hurts buddy
you are nothing w/out your puppet masters, Turkey and the West (Israel and the US).

And kind of ironic that you want me to leave when you come to Iran threads and post separatist propaganda.


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Az&#601;rbaycan

Nima said:


> truth hurts buddy
> you are nothing w/out your puppet masters, Turkey and the West (Israel and the US).
> 
> And kind of ironic that you want me to leave when you come to Iran threads and post separatist propaganda.



First of all we are not 6 million we are 45 million. 10 million in Republic of Azerbaijan, 35 million in South Azerbaijan.
Second of all we as a turks have more reputation than iranians.
Third is just look your own history. Every great man is Azerbaijani turk. From Shah Ismail untill Ali Khamenei. And even I dont mention poets, musicians and etc.

To have nuclear bomb is not everything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nahraf

Azerbaijan has lost its 20&#37; territory in war against inferior enemy, Armenia. Then fails in diplomacy by not having close relations with fellow Shia Iran with millions of Iranian Azeris. Russia is double crossing Azerbaijan by getting gas at low prices while supporting Armenia militarily and financially. Still Azerbaijan prefers Russia over Turkey which infuriates Turks. Azerbaijan has close relation with Israel and then expect other Muslims to support them. US does not have ambassador in Azerbaijan for many months due to diplomatic clash between US and Azerbaijan. Azerbaijan military and diplomacy has failed in my view. I support Azerbaijan but I am also very much disappointed with Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turkaholic

Nahraf said:


> Azerbaijan has lost its 20% territory in war against inferior enemy, Armenia. Then fails in diplomacy by not having close relations with fellow Shia Iran with millions of Iranian Azeris. Russia is double crossing Azerbaijan by getting gas at low prices while supporting Armenia militarily and financially. Still Azerbaijan prefers Russia over Turkey which infuriates Turks. Azerbaijan has close relation with Israel and then expect other Muslims to support them. US does not have ambassador in Azerbaijan for many months due to diplomatic clash between US and Azerbaijan. Azerbaijan military and diplomacy has failed in my view. I support Azerbaijan but I am also very much disappointed with Azerbaijan.



Am I missing something or the inferior army (Armenia) got a major help from Russia when they took that 20%?


----------



## Nahraf

turkaholic said:


> Am I missing something or the inferior army (Armenia) got a major help from Russia when they took that 20&#37;?



The Armenian occupation of Azerbaijan territory was before my time so I do not have all the details. It may be like Abkhazia and South Ossetia where rebel groups defeat Georgian army with support of Russia. Nonetheless Armenia is not capable of defeating Azerbaijan militarily, in my view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shusha

turkaholic said:


> Am I missing something or the inferior army (Armenia) got a major help from Russia when they took that 20%?



Yes you are missing a major point. I recommend you search "CaspianReport" in YouTube and watch his videos. He's an Azerbaijani blogger who talks about history, politics, culture and Karabagh.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Super Falcon said:


> well can i ask you question that why u buyed nag missile there are many better missile available to azherbhaijan and smerch in background looks good hope pakisatan ger russian smerch from azherbhaijan



Maybe because its a good anti-tank missile?


----------



## Super Falcon

why azherbhaijan not bought baktarshiken missile from a country which is more reliable to them than india pakistan


----------



## Shusha

Nima said:


> more like it's not necessary!
> Azerbaijan is a tiny country with 6 million people. It has no power by itself.
> Iran just needs to work with Turkey and that will keep Azerbaijan in check.



Im Iranian-Azeri myself, my father is from Rasht. I was raised in Baku. Anyway nobody wants a fight. So lets just avoid playing macho and respect each other. Azerbaijan and Iran share close cultural, linguistical and historical relations. We are not just 6 million, the country has 9 million people. But the Azerbaijani language is spoken by about 45 million people. There are 30 million Azerbaijanis in Iran, lets not neglect this fact. The president of Iran, Ahmadinejad is Azerbaijani; Ayatollah Khamenei is Azerbaijani; even the opposition leader of the Green movement, Musasi is Azerbaijani. So yeah, lets respect each other, we do not want any fights nor do we want any lands from Iran. All we ask is recognition and respect for Azerbaijani culture in Iran, which there is a great lack. For example no Azerbaijani school excist for 30 million people in Iran, while Armenians who number 150.000 have 45 schools. This shows that there is a deliberite assimilation campaign going on in Iran. We support intergration but assimilation of Azerbaijanis would mean the annihilation of Iranian history and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shusha

Famous military historian, Semistan Nezirli, explains the early years of the Azerbaijani national army of 1918. From the 'Caucasus Campaign' to the historic battle between the Russian Empire and independent Azerbaijan. Featuring unique images, interviews and narrating by Mr. Nezirli himself. Subtitles can be activated by pressing the "cc" button.


----------



## Shusha

For those interested "Odlar Yurdu" is our national motto, it means "Land of Fire".

"Dedicated to National Hero Shahid Mubariz Ibrahimov (1988-2010). Allah Rehmet Elesin.

I express my deepest condolences to the hero's parents. In his last letter, Ibrahimov asked his parents not to cry, and to be proud instead.

"Every evening I look at the occupied territories, and my heart is ready to explode, as I see these empty dead lands. Each of those houses used to have light inside, people used to talk loud. And now, there is nothing but dead silence. This reminds me of the enemy, who did this to my motherland", says Ibrahimov in one of his letters."


----------



## Shusha

New video of Azerbaijani Cobra Counter-Terrorism Unit, notice they are equiped with cornershot rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shusha

New video of Azerbaijani Air Force (AzAF) showing the SkyWolf Air Fleet. Watch the video in HD settings.


----------



## Tuahaa

We used to have an Azerbaijani student in our class... he seemed to have a great appreciation with Turkey... 

I didn't know Azerbaijan had any particular relationships with Pakistan until I joined  which enlightened me about my country! No wonder he possessed more-than-average knowledge about Pakistan


----------



## Kambojaric

Is there any specific reason why Azerbaidjan is called "land of fire"?


----------



## Shusha

Tuahaa said:


> We used to have an Azerbaijani student in our class... he seemed to have a great appreciation with Turkey...
> 
> I didn't know Azerbaijan had any particular relationships with Pakistan until I joined  which enlightened me about my country! No wonder he possessed more-than-average knowledge about Pakistan



Talk about close relations, Pakistan has no official diplomatic relations with Armenia, because the latter occupies 20% of Azerbaijani lands. Here is the latest development in Pakistan-Azerbaijani relations:

*Navy chief: Pakistan will not recognize Armenia until Azeri land is freed*
_29-09-2010 09:41:19_

BAKU  Pakistan's navy chief has said his country will not recognize Armenia until the occupied Azerbaijani territories are liberated.

Admiral Noman Bashirs statement was made as Azerbaijans Navy commander, Vice-Admiral Shahin Sultanov was holding talks with the countrys senior military officials in Pakistan.

Bashir also said Pakistan attaches great importance to its relations with Azerbaijan, saying it would continue to support the fraternal countrys stance.

Azerbaijani Charge DAffairs in Pakistan Dashgin Shikarov said relations between the two countries are developing and they are supporting one anothers positions in international organizations.

Shikarov said Baku praises the fact that in response to Armenias aggression against Azerbaijan, Pakistan does not recognize the invading countrys independence.

20 percent of Azerbaijans territory has been under Armenian occupation for nearly two decades.

Stressing that Azerbaijan has always stood by Pakistan, the charge daffairs cited a number of examples pointing to the friendship between the two nations. He said that the Azerbaijani government provided assistance to Pakistan following an earthquake in 2005; a school for girls has been built in Muzaffarabad on Azerbaijani First Lady Mehriban Aliyevas initiative; and Azerbaijan provided financial and humanitarian aid to Pakistan following recent floods on President Ilham Aliyevs orders.

SOURCE: Azernews - Navy chief: Pakistan will not recognize Armenia until Azeri land is freed' | Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shusha

Hamza Iqbal said:


> Is there any specific reason why Azerbaidjan is called "land of fire"?



There are three reasons for that. The most regonized is that in ancient times, Azerbaijan was the homeland of the Zoroastrian religion. The prophet was born in Iranian Azerbaijan and his teachings were the foundation of a new monotheistic religion that spread throughout the Persian Empire. The symbol of the Zoroastrian religion was fire - and therefore the homeland of the Zoroastrians was called "Azerbaijan" (in modern spelling) meaning - "Land Of The Eternal Fire". 

For some quick information watch this video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Nagorno Karabagh isnt directly connected by land with Armenia as can be seen from the maps, so in essence is it similar to what Nakhchivan is for Azerbaidjan? Using the air i mean.


----------



## Shusha

Hamza Iqbal said:


> Nagorno Karabagh isnt directly connected by land with Armenia as can be seen from the maps, so in essence is it similar to what Nakhchivan is for Azerbaidjan? Using the air i mean.



Very observing of you, you are right, its much like Naxcivan. But I must note that before the Soviet Union, Naxcivan was connected to the mainland of Azerbaijan. The Russian Empire had for centuries been working on to eradicate the Muslims from the Caucasus. Our family names were converted to Russian suffix, our mosques demolished, etc. Thats why today the Muslims in Caucasus (think of Chechens, Dagestanis, etc) want their own independent state. Stalin continued this Russian strategy and he divided the Azerbaijani lands, to make the state weak and dependent of Moscow. Stalin did this to all former Soviet states, territorial changes even demographic. In fact this fear of dependency is what kept the Soviet Union intact. When Stalin gave Azerbaijani lands to Armenia, hundred thousands of Azerbaijanis were deported from those lands. I added two videos, the first explains the last 200 years in the Caucasus history. The second is a short documentary (10 min), it explains in detail how the war between Azerbaijan and Armenia started.


----------



## krash

well my azeri brethren even though i hold absolutely no hatred against the Armenian people but i pray that u kick their a**es out of ur land. that is how fairness dictates it to be. and on another note cud some1 plz tell what stance Azerbaijan holds on Kashmir? just curious. i have read some1 saying its pro Pakistani but any official links? just wanna know who else in the world shares our view about the land of my forefathers


----------



## Kambojaric

Indeed the treatment of muslim minorities and religious people in general during Soviet times is well known. The Crimean Tatars were also horribly treated and mass deported to Central Asia. So the Lachin corridor is still occupied by Armenia today after the truce?


----------



## Shusha

krash said:


> well my azeri brethren even though i hold absolutely no hatred against the Armenian people but i pray that u kick their a**es out of ur land. that is how fairness dictates it to be. and on another note cud some1 plz tell what stance Azerbaijan holds on Kashmir? just curious. i have read some1 saying its pro Pakistani but any official links? just wanna know who else in the world shares our view about the land of my forefathers



Your support is invaluable. But we are not talking about ethnic cleansing, only the Armenian army needs to return to their own country. I have no problems with the civilian Armenian population to stay. In fact I support autonomy for Nagorno-Karabakh that will be governed by both Armenian and Azerbaijanis from the region. This is a fair offer. As for Azerbaijani position on Kashmir, our people and state supports the Pakistani position. Here is the latest news:

"Azerbaijan supports Pakistan's position in Kashmir problem" 

Within the framework of his visit to Pakistan Commander of Azerbaijani Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Shahin Sultanov met with Defense Minister of this country Ahmad Mukhtar, APA reports quoting official website of Pakistani Defense Ministry.

Strengthening of cooperation between the countries in military sphere, elimination of floods&#8217; results took pace in Pakistan and other issues were discussed at the meeting held on September 28. Sultanov noted that the visit would help the development of military cooperation between the two countries. He said that Azerbaijani political leaders supported Pakistani position in Kashmir problem.

SOURCE: Today.Az - "Azerbaijan supports Pakistan's position in Kashmir problem"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shusha

Hamza Iqbal said:


> Indeed the treatment of muslim minorities and religious people in general during Soviet times is well known. The Crimean Tatars were also horribly treated and mass deported to Central Asia. So the Lachin corridor is still occupied by Armenia today after the truce?



Chechens have perhaps suffered the most from Russian aggression. Stalin deported the entire Chechen nation to Siberia, in just 2 months. Half their people died during the trip. It took the Chechens more then 30 years to reach their motherland and become the majority agian. And deportations and massacres by Russians against Chechens date back 300 years. This is the Chechen history that nobody except people from Caucasus know. My mothers family actually comes from Borcali, a region of Georgia, but populated by half a million Azerbaijanis. They were deported to Baku, generations ago. My father comes from Rasht, part of Iran, there are 30 million Azerbaijanis in Iran.

Your knowledge on this conflict is impressive. Lachin is a big issue. Stalin made sure that this conflict would be extremely difficult to solve. Basically Lachin is not part of Nagorno-Karabakh, so Armenia does not even have autonomous legal rights to it. My view of solution for this conflict is autonomy for Nagorno Karabakh, ruled equally by Armenians and Azerbaijanis. And mutual use of Lachin corridor and Naxcivan corridor. These concessions would guarentee long-term security and peace for both countries and nations. 

I just watched this video, it shows photos of Armenians keeping pigs and cows in our mosques in the occupied lands. They occupy 20&#37; of my country, a million Azerbaijanis had to flee their homes, and now they desecrate our cemeteries and mosques. Offcourse I feel angry and upset, wouldnt anyone?


----------



## Kambojaric

Well as a muslim raised in Europe, countries like Turkey, Bosnia, Azerbaidjan are special for us because they are western but also muslim + have grown up with people from Balkans and former soviet republics so thats why i know a bit about Armenia-Azerbaidjan issue. Also i have a keen interest in history.

As for the mass deportations, it was Stalins attempt to mix up the people in order to quell different nationalities and "russify" them(ironic since he himself was Georgian!). As for the desecration of mosques unfortunatly it has happened all over the world. When the Sikhs took Lahore, the Badshahi Mosque which at its time was the largest mosque in the world was converted to stables, so you only had horses roaming around there for about 70 years.


----------



## Shusha

Hamza Iqbal said:


> Well as a muslim raised in Europe, countries like Turkey, Bosnia, Azerbaidjan are special for us because they are western but also muslim + have grown up with people from Balkans and former soviet republics so thats why i know a bit about Armenia-Azerbaidjan issue. Also i have a keen interest in history.
> 
> As for the mass deportations, it was Stalins attempt to mix up the people in order to quell different nationalities and "russify" them(ironic since he himself was Georgian!). As for the desecration of mosques unfortunatly it has happened all over the world. When the Sikhs took Lahore, the Badshahi Mosque which at its time was the largest mosque in the world was converted to stables, so you only had horses roaming around there for about 70 years.



You are exactly right. Lenin said in three generations nobody will speak their native language anymore. Thats what Stalin was aiming for. In all honesty, it was genocide, nothing less. As for the mosque, during the crusade era, the Christian armies used the mosques as stables aswell. So this would not be offensive. But a pig in a mosque? Of all the animals they put pigs in there. There is obviously other shelter, they do this on purpose.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

please post more pictures....


----------



## Shusha

A HD video of Azerbaijani commandos using cornershot rifle during a live fire exercise.







Another HD video showing the military junior academy in Naxcivan. The academy is now under Turkish army supervision. The Turkish army has one of worlds best quality in education and training. And keep in mind this is only a junior&#65279; academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Shusha said:


> You are exactly right. Lenin said in three generations nobody will speak their native language anymore. Thats what Stalin was aiming for. In all honesty, it was genocide, nothing less. As for the mosque, during the crusade era, the Christian armies used the mosques as stables aswell. So this would not be offensive. But a pig in a mosque? Of all the animals they put pigs in there. There is obviously other shelter, they do this on purpose.



Well its probably hard for a non punjabi, non pakistani to understand the significance the Badshahi has for us, it is along with the minar one might say the most famous symbol of muslim Punjab, but i heed your point, pigs in mosques is beyond disrespect. As for Lenins/stalins dream of "russyfying" the different nationalities, it failed, pretty much like everything in the communist agenda did. The question is how long will Russia be able to hold onto these regions (Chechnya, Dagestan, Ingushetia) by just brute force. Its little brother India is following the same path in Kashmir but eventually the will for independence/azaadi is too strong in these regions. We'l just have to wait and hope for the better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shusha

Hamza Iqbal said:


> Well its probably hard for a non punjabi, non pakistani to understand the significance the Badshahi has for us, it is along with the minar one might say the most famous symbol of muslim Punjab, but i heed your point, pigs in mosques is beyond disrespect. As for Lenins/stalins dream of "russyfying" the different nationalities, it failed, pretty much like everything in the communist agenda did. The question is how long will Russia be able to hold onto these regions (Chechnya, Dagestan, Ingushetia) by just brute force. Its little brother India is following the same path in Kashmir but eventually the will for independence/azaadi is too strong in these regions. We'l just have to wait and hope for the better



In the 21st century a country held together by force will be not a long term future. This applies to Russia more then any other country. The Chechen resistance has now also inspired and influenced other Muslim Caucasians to stand up for their own rights. Russia is now planning to put down every resistance movement by force - this will have a counter effect, and it will only make the resistance even more persistant. Besides the Muslim population of Russia, the country has many many more problems. Demographics, the rapid decline of ethnic Russians and increase of minorities. Geographics, every neighbour of Russia is either a vassal or enemy, Russia doesnt have a single friend in this world. The size of Russia also requires the country to have a huge army at active duty - this drains the Russian economy. The economy which is already stagnated by the economic recession. I can continue on like this forever. My point is, Russia is now at its weakest point in history. Do not be fooled by the illusion Putin has created, it is merely an illusion. I added a video here, the guy talks about the strength of Russian geopolitics, its pretty good.






As for India, the country has for decades tried to reach superpower status and failed. This is because India is not united, but heavily divided by various clans who control various regions of the country. There is no real single authority control over thecountry. India is more like a federal state then a republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hecj

Shusha said:


> In the 21st century a country held together by force will be not a long term future. This applies to Russia more then any other country. The Chechen resistance has now also inspired and influenced other Muslim Caucasians to stand up for their own rights. Russia is now planning to put down every resistance movement by force - this will have a counter effect, and it will only make the resistance even more persistant. Besides the Muslim population of Russia, the country has many many more problems. Demographics, the rapid decline of ethnic Russians and increase of minorities. Geographics, every neighbour of Russia is either a vassal or enemy, Russia doesnt have a single friend in this world. The size of Russia also requires the country to have a huge army at active duty - this drains the Russian economy. The economy which is already stagnated by the economic recession. I can continue on like this forever. My point is, Russia is now at its weakest point in history. Do not be fooled by the illusion Putin has created, it is merely an illusion. I added a video here, the guy talks about the strength of Russian geopolitics, its pretty good.
> 
> Russian geopolitics
> 
> As for India, the country has for decades tried to reach superpower status and failed. This is because India is not united, but heavily divided by various clans who control various regions of the country. There is no real single authority control over thecountry. India is more like a federal state then a republic.






> As for India, the country has for decades tried to reach superpower status and failed. This is because India is not united, but heavily divided by various clans who control various regions of the country. There is no real single authority control over thecountry. India is more like a federal state then a republic



are u really very innocent or behaving as an innocent.i dont comment on ur knowledge but it is very pathetic


----------



## Desert Fox

hecj said:


> are u really very innocent or behaving as an innocent.i dont comment on ur knowledge but it is very pathetic



but you failed to refute what he said and instead you resorted to ranting!


----------



## hecj

SilentNinja said:


> but you failed to refute what he said and instead you resorted to ranting!



i could only answer his *"super power which got failed".*
india have just started to grow.and just starting doesnt mean super power,it simply means that this country has capability and is very important.

all other things related to unity are out of understanding,i dont know to how much extent he knows about india


----------



## Shusha

hecj said:


> i could only answer his *"super power which got failed".*
> india have just started to grow.and just starting doesnt mean super power,it simply means that this country has capability and is very important.
> 
> all other things related to unity are out of understanding,i dont know to how much extent he knows about india



Im not pretending to be an expert on Pakistan or India. But hear me out. The biggest problem of India is the decentralization of authority. India is seperated in regions, which resist to central authority. This is what I mean by lack of unity. Despite the best efforts by the government, India has been inable to unite the regions under a centralized authority. This problem of India is well known, do you own research, just search "India decentralization" in google.

Then there is also geograhpy, India is limited to the subcontinent containing - Pakistan, India, Bangladesh and maybe even Nepal and Bhutan. The region is isolated on all sides by terrain or by an ocean. In geopolitics, they call this an island.


----------



## hecj

Shusha said:


> Im not pretending to be an expert on Pakistan or India. But hear me out. The biggest problem of India is the decentralization of authority. India is seperated in regions, which resist to central authority. This is what I mean by lack of unity. Despite the best efforts by the government, India has been inable to unite the regions under a centralized authority. This problem of India is well known, do you own research, just search "India decentralization" in google.
> 
> Then there is also geograhpy, India is limited to the subcontinent containing - Pakistan, India, Bangladesh and maybe even Nepal and Bhutan. The region is isolated on all sides by terrain or by an ocean. In geopolitics, they call this an island.



i just say that during mumbai attacks whole nort-south-east-west was standing united.
u r talking abt google.u can type balkanization of pakistan.this will also give results.u can get results saying that floods in pakistan were created by india.
so dont go under google ,just look at present.


----------



## arslan_treen

hecj said:


> i just say that during mumbai attacks whole nort-south-east-west was standing united.
> u r talking abt google.u can type balkanization of pakistan.this will also give results.u can get results saying that floods in pakistan were created by india.
> so dont go under google ,just look at present.



Does all of your reasons and answers have to go through Pakistan ? or is just on some special issues ?
Good though , shows your concerns !!


----------



## hecj

arslan_treen said:


> Does all of your reasons and answers have to go through Pakistan ? or is just on some special issues ?
> Good though , shows your concerns !!



i gave u example of google.i hope u understand rather than taking it to pakistan particularly.


----------



## Shusha

hecj said:


> i just say that during mumbai attacks whole nort-south-east-west was standing united.
> u r talking abt google.u can type balkanization of pakistan.this will also give results.u can get results saying that floods in pakistan were created by india.
> so dont go under google ,just look at present.



We arent talking about Pakistan, but about India. I did not mean moral unity, but legal unity and decentralization. If you are really interested you can do the research yourself.

Back to the topic, here is another short video of the Azerbaijani Armed Forces:


----------



## ASQ-1918

Superhind (MK4) and Spike ATGM


----------



## ASQ-1918

120mm Cardom self-propelled mortar


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Shusha said:


> In the 21st century a country held together by force will be not a long term future. This applies to Russia more then any other country. The Chechen resistance has now also inspired and influenced other Muslim Caucasians to stand up for their own rights. Russia is now planning to put down every resistance movement by force - this will have a counter effect, and it will only make the resistance even more persistant. Besides the Muslim population of Russia, the country has many many more problems. Demographics, the rapid decline of ethnic Russians and increase of minorities. Geographics, every neighbour of Russia is either a vassal or enemy, Russia doesnt have a single friend in this world. The size of Russia also requires the country to have a huge army at active duty - this drains the Russian economy. The economy which is already stagnated by the economic recession. I can continue on like this forever. My point is, Russia is now at its weakest point in history. Do not be fooled by the illusion Putin has created, it is merely an illusion. I added a video here, the guy talks about the strength of Russian geopolitics, its pretty good.




True, force is just a short term solution. They can push down the Chechen resistance for now but in the end the will of the people is always stronger.

As Napoleon Bonaparte said

There are only two forces in the world, the sword and the spirit. In the long run the sword will always be conquered by the spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shusha

Hamza Iqbal said:


> True, force is just a short term solution. They can push down the Chechen resistance for now but in the end the will of the people is always stronger.
> 
> As Napoleon Bonaparte said
> 
> &#8220;There are only two forces in the world, the sword and the spirit. In the long run the sword will always be conquered by the spirit.&#8221;



Indeed, the Russians have been trying to whipe out the Chechens for 300 years now. The Russians would be wise to hold diplomatic talks with the Chechens and reach a mutual agreement.

Here is a video of a military exercise in Azerbaijan in 2002.


----------



## ASQ-1918

............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

seems like azarbhaijan is pro indian may be have influence from russia im not saying that azarbhaijan is anti pakistan but not pro too


----------



## Kambojaric

Super Falcon said:


> seems like azarbhaijan is pro indian may be have influence from russia im not saying that azarbhaijan is anti pakistan but not pro too



How do you come to that conclusion? There is a paralell thread running on right now which is about Azerbaidjan supporting Pakistan on Kashmir which has prompted the Indians to act like 10 year olds, have a look.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strate...652-azerbaijan-supports-pakistan-kashmir.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

............


----------



## ASQ-1918




----------



## Shusha

Super Falcon said:


> seems like azarbhaijan is pro indian may be have influence from russia im not saying that azarbhaijan is anti pakistan but not pro too



Russia has some influence on Azerbaijan - that is because they support Armenia to occupy 20% of Azerbaijan. But what you are saying regarding Azerbaijan being pro-India is not true. The Azerbaijani people and state fully support Pakistan on Kashmir.


----------



## Shusha

A brand new HD video, showing Azerbaijani firepower. Be sure to watch it at maximum quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Be-200


----------



## ASQ-1918

Pechora-2TM modernization







YouTube - Pechora-2TM Azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

ASQ-1918...Do you have information on the configuration/radar of Mig-21 and their serviceability..


----------



## Shusha

Greenskins Infiltration Forces are elite commando units of Azerbaijan, trained by Turkish SAT commandos. They specialize in deep enemy line infiltration and close combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nice video..n pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shusha

Greenskins Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timespanr

I was mentioned that the following countries, with substantial, Muslum populations:
Afghanistan, Jordan, Lebanon, Iran, Irag, Lebanon, Indonesia, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey do act or do things according to Islamic Law.
How or why then should these Governments, be different than others, same in the US, with a minority Muslum population.
Frankly, It is not about being against Chritians or Jews.
We are all on thi plant and should under stand that it was intended the we should live together.
But when Govenments, like the US, the Bolshvik State of Israel and others, set themselves up under do as I say rules, not as they do,
the rules of other countries have to buy where they can and as cheaply as they can....the old story of Economics.
The sadist part of this whole story played against your brother(s)
is the one set in motion by the King of Saudia Arabis against Iran.
I being a Muslum, find his behavior unbecoming a Muslum, not that that means anything, his behaviour that is.
When you visit Saudia Arabia and find your self in a fourth world country (out side of Mecca or Medina) it is a shame to find yourself pitting brother against brother.
I personally find Pakistan to be more in my thinking of a Muslum Country ot how a Muslum Country should appear of the screen of life.
I would only hope that they are inclinded to follow there own RIGHT, in spite of the US, who 99% of the time will have troble telling you where they are at, let alone where the are going.


----------



## Barbarossa

Nima said:


> truth hurts buddy
> you are nothing w/out your puppet masters, Turkey and the West (Israel and the US).
> 
> And kind of ironic that you want me to leave when you come to Iran threads and post separatist propaganda.


 
Watch your language Iranian they are not puppet of Turkey, Azerbaycan is our bloodbrother . You should understand Azeris are not alone they the same people as Turks it is our family so If you mess with them you mess with us. And no doubt they will liberate their lands.


----------



## Cyrus the Great

Az&#601;rbaycan;910820 said:


> First of all we are not 6 million we are 45 million. 10 million in Republic of Azerbaijan, 35 million in South Azerbaijan.
> Second of all we as a turks have more reputation than iranians.
> Third is just look your own history. Every great man is Azerbaijani turk. From Shah Ismail untill Ali Khamenei. And even I dont mention poets, musicians and etc.
> 
> To have nuclear bomb is not everything


 
I am from Tabriz the capital of Azeries, yes we are 45 million , 35 in Iran and 10 mil in northern Azeribaijan what you call republic Azarbaijan, we are 35 then you can not call we are part of you, you are part of us as we all are Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyrus the Great

[self delete for duplication]


----------



## Cyrus the Great

Shusha said:


> Im Iranian-Azeri myself, my father is from Rasht. I was raised in Baku. Anyway nobody wants a fight. So lets just avoid playing macho and respect each other. Azerbaijan and Iran share close cultural, linguistical and historical relations. We are not just 6 million, the country has 9 million people. But the Azerbaijani language is spoken by about 45 million people. There are 30 million Azerbaijanis in Iran, lets not neglect this fact. The president of Iran, Ahmadinejad is Azerbaijani; Ayatollah Khamenei is Azerbaijani; even the opposition leader of the Green movement, Musasi is Azerbaijani. So yeah, lets respect each other, we do not want any fights nor do we want any lands from Iran. All we ask is recognition and respect for Azerbaijani culture in Iran, which there is a great lack. For example no Azerbaijani school excist for 30 million people in Iran, while Armenians who number 150.000 have 45 schools. This shows that there is a deliberite assimilation campaign going on in Iran. We support intergration but assimilation of Azerbaijanis would mean the annihilation of Iranian history and culture.


 
Salam, I am from Tabriz, if you are from Iran, then you should now this forum is not for what you wrote about Azeri situation here.
by the way non of Rashti speak Azeri


----------



## Dalai Lama

Thanks for the pictures guys. You're forces are very well equipped.


----------



## Cyrus the Great

Barbarossa said:


> Watch your language Iranian they are not puppet of Turkey, Azerbaycan is our bloodbrother . You should understand Azeris are not alone they the same people as Turks it is our family so If you mess with them you mess with us. And no doubt they will liberate their lands.


 
This forum is not for challenge, do not make your business in challenge of Iran and Azerbaijan, I am from Tabriz, just tell you we are Azeri not Turk.
move to topic please


----------



## AKINCI

lol We understood you are a persian. Azeris are Turk whatever you say. I heard that you say "Turk" to them in Iran not Azeri. Watch it.

Grey wolves in Tehran.


----------



## 500

Interesting...


----------



## Barbarossa

Cyrus the Great said:


> This forum is not for challenge, do not make your business in challenge of Iran and Azerbaijan, I am from Tabriz, just tell you we are Azeri not Turk.
> move to topic please


 
My reply was to the Iranian who insulted Elcibey and the brother nation of Turks the Azeris. And he also had the nerve to state that Azerbaycan had a weak and pathetic army and that Iran is much stronger and will kick their and Azeris cant do anything about that bla bla.. Honestly i dont know anything about Iranians and i dont give a damn about your people but every iranian has an opinion about Turkey, always negative about Turks why? We Turks dont know you and we dont care about Iran why you care about us? Why you insulting patriot people like Elcibey and our brother nation of Azerbaycan, I just wanna make clear dont even dare to harm our brothers again. We will never tolerate this again. Dont play with fire Iranians. Dont play with fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Barbarossa said:


> My reply was to the Iranian who insulted Elcibey and the brother nation of Turks the Azeris. And he also had the nerve to state that Azerbaycan had a weak and pathetic army and that Iran is much stronger and will kick their and Azeris cant do anything about that bla bla.. Honestly i dont know anything about Iranians and i dont give a damn about your people but every iranian has an opinion about Turkey, always negative about Turks why? We Turks dont know you and we dont care about Iran why you care about us? Why you insulting patriot people like Elcibey and our brother nation of Azerbaycan, I just wanna make clear dont even dare to harm our brothers again. We will never tolerate this again. Dont play with fire Iranians. Dont play with fire.



lmao
hey mongol, enough with the tough talk. 
in all of your existence, you have acted like parasites. Killing and torturing is all you are able to do. What did you bring to the region from Mongolia? Your religion is Islam, your language is influenced by Persian and Arabic, so is your culture. Your people are a mixture of Kurds, Armenians, Persians etc... who were Turkified. You have done nothing but loot and destroy.

If you have been in the region for 900 years, Iran has been here for 2500 years plus. On top of that Iranic tribes were here since 6000 BC. So it's you who shouldn't play with fire. You Turks are the best talkers on the planet. In reality you can only kill defenceless people like Armenians and Kurds.

btw, can you explain to me why Iranian Azeris fought the Ottomans? Last time I checked almost all Iranian Azeris lived in the borders of Iran-Turkey. How come you Ottomans were never able to capture this area even though there were multiple wars? The border has been the same for the past 400 smtg years.


----------



## Barbarossa

Hmm so your hatred against my people and country is historical thing? Now i understand is your butt still hurting? you know what actually your right, back in the days the Mongol brothers burned down whole of Iran killed everything even your animals. Later you provoced our Ottomans and they teached you a good lesson. We are the best speakers right? You people will never learn, always backstabbed Islam and esspecially Turks. Ottomans were fighting the west but Persians were trying to harm the Ottomans.
LoL a persian is telling me a pure Turkic person who i am... lolllll.. I know my father, fathers father grand grandfathers all known to us.. But you maybe know your mother do you know your father? And i think Iranians are Indian, Afgan, Kurdish, gipsy mix all look the same for me. But i heard you people think your white and aryans LMFAO. 

Turkish and Turkic is different in Turkey they call even Kurds, Armenians, Greeks and Turkic and many more all called Turkish bcs citizenship nobody claims that in Turkey there are only pure Turkic people but that doesnt also mean that there is no Turkic left. Like me iam real Turkic not just Turkish. Turkish is citizenship race can be different doesnt have to be Turkic. 

About the 900 years in the region, Turk history in the region goes way back more than 900bc you ignorant fool just because you always were around here doesnt mean anything to me. Now we are here, and there is nothing you can do about it right?. And we have our own language, culture and everything. Some words can be persian and arabic but thats official language in Turkey and that should tell you something about us that we are not racist we love all peoples and mix with them, But there are many Turkic people who speak the real ancient Turkic language that one is different and without Arab and Persian words but still we understand eachother. Also their culture still Turkic without any influence of Arab Persian or Chinese. And we are proud of them.

We dont kill innocent civilians like Iranian regime kills his own peacefull demonstrating people on the streets, and we never did its all british and french black propaganda to demonize Turks, Armenians joined invading Russian army what did you expect give them flowers? so we took care of them armed gangs and later all of them deported because massacres against muslim Kurds in the southeast didnt stop go ask the Kurds about this almost all Kurdish villages you will find massgraves of muslim Kurdish women and children because Armenians wanted to remove all Kurds from southeast region so that they could claim these lands, and be sure Ottomans if they wanted could exterminate whole Armenian race but they always work according to Sunnah and deportation was a reasoneble punishment, again because they in southeastern Turkey killed many many innocent civilian muslim Kurds not (TURKS)! in southeast region you have ONLY Kurds. Those poor people were killed just because they were not Ortodox Armenian like them facist bastards and they wanted a great Armenia only for Armenians. Yes now go tell the Kurdish people in the Southeast that Armenians were innocent angels they will kick you persian back to Tehran.

And today we are not killing Kurds thats ridicilous Pkk wants the Kurds in Turkey to believe it is so but its just propaganda same with PEJAK in IRAN, and most of the Kurds dont even support them they are ashamed to call themselves Kurds because these traitors thats reality. So It is Marxist/Leninist PKK who brainwashes Kurdish youth it isnt even Kurdish. Most of the Kurds are very patriotic people who love Turkey and serve in the army just like Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barbarossa

btw, can you explain to me why Iranian Azeris fought the Ottomans? Last time I checked almost all Iranian Azeris lived in the borders of Iran-Turkey. How come you Ottomans were never able to capture this area even though there were multiple wars? The border has been the same for the past 400 smtg years.[/QUOTE]

Because Ottomans were expanding to West and were fighting Christian Europe something we cannot say about you Persians, 7 times all Europeans combined with their large crusader armies came to take Al quds and to remove all Turks from anatolia but each time they all were destroyed by the Turkish armies. We did conquer till Vienna can you Persians even dream about that achievement of my great ancestors? Now let me ask the same question of yours to you. After Yavuz Sultan Selim destroyed the Persian army and the ruler who challenged him flee deep inside Iran, Yavuz waited for him couple of weeks on Iranian territory but never heard of him again. After this why didnt they dare to challenge Ottomans again and still for 400 years border remains the quite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shusha

Cyrus the Great said:


> Salam, I am from Tabriz, if you are from Iran, then you should now this forum is not for what you wrote about Azeri situation here.
> by the way non of Rashti speak Azeri



You're a clown and a fake. I see everyday Persians going on the internet claiming they are Azeris and than talking bad about Azeri identity. What a jokers you Persians are. You can only wish to be Azeri. And yet you have the dare to say they dont speak Azeri in Rasht? Wow, it proofs you have never even set foot in Iran. Im from real Talysh mountains of Rasht you joker. So dont talk if you dont know.



Cyrus the Great said:


> I am from Tabriz the capital of Azeries, yes we are 45 million , 35 in Iran and 10 mil in northern Azeribaijan what you call republic Azarbaijan, we are 35 then you can not call we are part of you, you are part of us as we all are Iranian


 
I dont want to live in a country were women are stoned to death. Were 70% of the people are addicted to narcotics. Were my motherlanguage is not taught at school. Iran is land of Persians, Azerbaijan is land of Azeris. Its simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayhawk

You guys look great....keep it up


----------



## kobiraaz

please guys stop this turk-azeri-irani fighting!! All of this intra fighting made us weaker. . . And our palestinian brothers are now paying for this. . . And about the thread i loved all the photos . . Xcept israel part. . Shame on us a muslim country has to rely on a terrorist state when there is turkey and iran!!


----------



## 500

Spike ATGM:












Cardom 120-mm mortar:




Tavor assualt rifle:








Corner shot:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*HAFR-1 for Azerbaijan!*

Pakistani company Global Industrial & Defence Solutions (GIDS) will jointly produce Runway Penetration Bomb (RPB) with Azerbaijan. This was announced by the marketing director of GIDS, Mohammad Salman at the IDEX-2011 International Defence Exhibition in Abu Dhabi.[/COLOR][/B]


He said that GIDS is in discussions with the Azerbaijan on this project. He said that that Runway Penetration Bombs offered by the GIDS are developed according to the international standards and has been exported to different countries.


*Global Industrial & Defense Solutions (GIDS) was established in 2007. It deals with the exports and marketing of military, industrial and technological products and services produced by a group of local firms. GIDS offer Tactical UAVs, Aerial bombs, C4I Air Defense Automation Systems, Airborne Video Tape Recorder System, Infrared Flares & Dispenser System and many other products.*







*Runway Penetration Bombs (RPB) offered by the GIDS are known as Hafr-1 & Hafr-2 an anti-runway weapon*. It is developed and produced by the Air Weapons Complex of Pakistan (AWC) which is now known as Advanced Engineering Research Organisation (AERO). Hafr Runway Penetration Bomb (RPB) is similar to the French Durandal RPB.


It is already being employed by the Pakistan Air Force's F-16, Mirage III, Mirage V and PAC/Chengdu JF-17 Thunder aircraft. In September 2008 GIDS also offered the Libya to help them in the refurbishment of Durandal weapons locally.


Hafr Runway Penetration Bombs are developed to neutralize hard concrete targets like runways, bunkers. After delivery Hafr series bombs decelerates to a very low speed to correct the penetration angle and the fire a built-in rocket motor to increase speed of the bomb for penetration into the hard target. Hafr series can be launched from high speeds of 800 to 1100 kilometers per hour from very low altitude of 60 meters.





Hafr Runway Penetration Bombs are equipped with warhead of around 100 kg. It has a parachute attached to the rear for deceleration and a rocket motor which burns for 0.45 seconds and provides a thrust of 10 tons for re-acceleration to 280 m/s


----------



## 500

Lynx MLRS:















EXTRA MLRS:















Matador MRAP with mini Samson RCWS:


----------



## 500

EXTRA:





AK-74 with Merpo-21 red dot sight:






Lynx MLRS 





















Smerch


----------



## 500

Mini Samson RCWS:






Tavor:






Cardom mortar:










Smerch:


----------



## 500

Lynx again:































Tochka-U:


----------



## Az&#601;rbaycan

I hope Azerbaijan and Pakistan will develop their partnership in terms of military.

By the way I am back again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon

I see IMI and IWI make some good buck on Azerbaijan


----------



## Musalman

Az&#601;rbaycan;1913053 said:


> I hope Azerbaijan and Pakistan will develop their partnership in terms of military.
> 
> By the way I am back again


 
welcome back Zakali


----------



## pilot-amateur

in the USSR was better


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Recent Azeri aircrew member graduate from Turkish Airforce school, throwing the "Greywolf" sign.*











---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TrMhMt

MasAllah ...

Great pictures. I noticed that Azeri land forces wear the same camo of Turkish land forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ir.Tab.

Azerbaijan attended the ATAK T129 Project. Is it official as it mentioned in the following link?

azeridefence.com/news.php?id=7270

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ir.Tab.

Azerbaijan will purchase T-90S tanks from Russia!

armyrecognition.com/february_2012_new_army_military_defence_industry/azerbaijan_to_purchase_t-90s_main_battle_tank_from_russia_1202123.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ir.Tab.

Cyrus the Great said:


> This forum is not for challenge, do not make your business in challenge of Iran and Azerbaijan, I am from Tabriz, just tell you we are Azeri not Turk.
> move to topic please



Azeri is, indeed, a branch of Turkic language. Please see the link below for further information 
"Members: Southwestern Common Turkic (Oghuz), West Oghuz, Azerbaijani":

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkic_languages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

i hope azeri-turkish brotherhood forever however we need better relations we need your freind is my friend you enemy is my enemy relationship


----------



## ISTIGLAL

ASQ-1918 said:


> Special forces. They are equipped with Tavor rifles & ACU combat uniform.
> 
> View attachment 111312


Special force unit of MOD of the Azerbaijan R.



garibnawaz said:


> Azeri Air Force Mi-24.
> 
> 
> 
> T-72 of Army.
> 
> View attachment 111294
> 
> 
> 9K35 Strela-10 (SA-13)
> 
> 
> 
> Note the guns. They are Israeli UZI's.
> 
> View attachment 111295
> 
> 
> View attachment 111296
> 
> 
> View attachment 111297
> 
> 
> View attachment 111298
> 
> 
> In Iraq.
> 
> GB


 Azerbaijani Peacekeepers.


----------

